# Karausche oder Giebel ???



## chris_182 (26. Juli 2005)

hallo spezies,


ich habe gestern diesen fisch bekannt, leider weiß ich nicht um was für einen fisch es sich handelt, um eine kleine karausche oder einen großen giebel??? beide vertreter sind bei uns eigentlich sehr sehr selten anzutreffen, daher hab ich auch keine ahnung welcher der beiden fische es ist ...
achso der fisch ist 25cm groß und biss auf wurm made kombi

mich würde dann auch noch interessieren woran ihr beide arten unterscheidet!;+

gruß chris |wavey:


----------



## brandungsteufel (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Karausche oder Giebel ???*

Leider sieht man die Rückenflosse auf dem Bild nicht.

Denn das wesentliche Unterscheidungsmerkmal ist die Form des dritten Hartstrahls der Rückenflosse.

Ist die Iris gelb? Würde sagen es ist eine Giebel.

MFG


----------



## chris_182 (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Karausche oder Giebel ???*

sorry,keine ahnung warum das jetzt 2 mal drin ist, bitte einmal löschen 
danke


----------



## tim_carp (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Karausche oder Giebel ???*

Moin, 

Ich hab grad auf meine Karteikarten vom Angelschein machen geguckt. Finde das sieht ziemlich nach Giebel aus, wenn man sich die Karten vor den Bildschirm legt. 

Man kann die Seitenlinie sehr gut erkennen, was ebenfalls für einen Giebel spricht. 

Allerdings ist es schade dass man die Rückenflosse nicht sehen kann, wie Brandungsteufel schon gesagt hat. 

Hoffe, ich konnt dir damit weiterhelfen.


----------



## Alf Stone (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Karausche oder Giebel ???*

Ich denke es ist ein Giebel!


----------



## uer (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Karausche oder Giebel ???*

für ne karausche ist der fisch hell (sprich zu silbern),

beim nächsten foto immer schön die brust u. rückenflosse ins rechte rampenlicht rücken, dann is ne artenbestimmung nich so |kopfkrat 

#h - :s


----------



## Debilofant (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Karausche oder Giebel ???*

Hallo,

sieht mir ziemlich klar nach Giebel aus: 

hellgräuliche, zum Bauch hin zum schmutzigweiß tendierende Färbung statt dunklerer messingfarbener Färbung
nicht sonderlich hochrückig
recht stark eingebuchtete (!) Schwanzflosse statt kaum erkennbarer Schwanzflosseneinbuchtung
auch kein dunkler Punkt auf der Schwanzflossenwurzel für mich erkennbar
Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## chris_182 (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Karausche oder Giebel ???*

also doch ein giebel . . .

@brandungsteufel

was ist denn der unterschied an der rückenflosse?


----------



## Debilofant (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Karausche oder Giebel ???*

Also mit der Rückenflosse lässt sich grob gesagt so umschreiben:

Bei der Karausche ist sie eher rundlich nach *außen *gewölbt, d.h. sie folgt der vom höheren Rücken zum Schwanz auslaufenden Körperkontur über die ganze Flossenlänge mit so ziemlich gleichem Abstand und verjüngt sich zum Schwanz kaum, deshalb eher rund.

Beim Giebel verläuft die Flossenkontur eher karpfenähnlich, d.h. *gerader bzw. sogar leicht nach innen* gewölbt, weil sich die Flossenstrahlen zum Schwanz hin verjüngen.

Ich hoffe, ich hatte das jetzt nicht falsch in Erinnerung. Ansonsten vielleicht auch mal nach dem im Board von "Dok" gesetzten Link zur "Friedfischdatenbank" suchen.

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Blenni (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Karausche oder Giebel ???*

Ein recht fettes Exemplar von Giebel. |wavey: 
Gruß Blenni


----------



## arno (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Karausche oder Giebel ???*

Moin!
Bei einer Karausche, finde ich ist der Schwanz noch ausgeprägter und dieser Fisch ist mir zu hell für eine Karausche!
Die Karausche hat auch noch eine längliche Rückenflosse, so wie ein Wildkarpfen!


----------



## Karpfenchamp (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Karausche oder Giebel ???*

Ist ein normal großer Giebel.


----------



## Revilo (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karausche oder Giebel ???*

Der Beitrag ist zwar schon älter....

Genau weißte es, wenn du innen rein schaust, denn ein Giebel hat ein schwarzes Bauchfell.


----------

